# How to see package build configure args?



## zoujiaqing (Mar 9, 2020)

I build openssl in `security/openssl`, but I want change args in configure script!

How to see or log build args for configure script?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 9, 2020)

You can see which options were selected with pkg-info(8).

As for the port options itself, use `make showconfig`, `make config`, etc. See ports(7).


----------



## T-Daemon (Mar 9, 2020)

If you run in man ports(7) a search for _config_ it will give you besides the desired information all other informations connected to ports configuration.

Running `pkg options openssl` will also show the installed ports/packages build options. Try `pkg alias`, you may find other usefull options.


----------



## zoujiaqing (Mar 9, 2020)

SirDice said:


> You can see which options were selected with pkg-info(8).
> 
> As for the port options itself, use `make showconfig`, `make config`, etc. See ports(7).


Can show some logs? like :

```
./config --prefix=/usr
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 9, 2020)

You typically don't deal with ./configure arguments and options directly. They're set by the port's Makefile.









						Chapter 6. Special Considerations
					

Special considerations when creating a new FreeBSD Port




					www.freebsd.org
				











						Chapter 5. Configuring the Makefile
					

Configuring the Makefile for FreeBSD Ports




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## T-Daemon (Mar 9, 2020)

zoujiaqing said:


> Can show some logs? like :
> 
> ./config --prefix=/usr


Look at the ports work source directory, after `make`, without `make clean`, work/openssl.../config.log


----------



## shkhln (Mar 9, 2020)

Openssl doesn't use Autotools, it's has a custom Perl config script.

```
CONFIGURE_ARGS+=-v
```
 gives me

```
/usr/bin/env __CNF_CPPDEFINES='' __CNF_CPPINCLUDES='' __CNF_CPPFLAGS='' __CNF_CFLAGS='' __CNF_CXXFLAGS='' __CNF_LDFLAGS='' __CNF_LDLIBS='' /usr/local/bin/perl ./Configure BSD-x86_64 '--openssldir=/usr/local/openssl' '--prefix=/usr/local' 'no-aria' 'enable-ec_nistp_64_gcc_128' 'no-idea' 'no-mdc2' 'no-rfc3779' 'enable-sctp' 'no-sm2' 'no-sm3' 'no-sm4'
```


----------



## zoujiaqing (Mar 10, 2020)

Thank you every one


----------

